# Self-employed visa?



## Greenfir

I'm getting a work permit, but my husband is planning to go some schooling and also possibly some consulting if he can get a visa for this. Does anyone have experience with doing this?


----------



## rsinner

Search the Dubai forum (Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad) and google the internet generally.
He can of course set up a business - there are different types of businesses. There are limited liability companies (LLCs) where he would need a majority EMirati partner. Alternatively there are free zones where he can have 100% ownership but there are restrictions on doing business with such companies outside of free zones in the UAE.
Bottomline is - yes, he can set up a company for consulting and get his own visa through the company or sponsored by you (do check about this), and once you have done some research about it (and made up your mind) I am sure you will have a few follow up questons.


----------



## cornejooste

Greenfir said:


> I'm getting a work permit, but my husband is planning to go some schooling and also possibly some consulting if he can get a visa for this. Does anyone have experience with doing this?


Company Formation In Dubai |Auditors In Dubai| Accountants UAE

Follow the above link for all the info and assistance you may need.


----------

